# Travel Medicine Consultation



## margie513 (Nov 13, 2009)

I need help in coding for a Travel Medicine Consultation if all the physician is doing is counseling, could someone help me with this. 

Thank you 
Margie


----------



## dballard2004 (Nov 13, 2009)

You might want to take a look at the preventative counseling E/M codes such as 99401, 99402, etc.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 13, 2009)

*Get an ABN*

Be sure to get an ABN. Most insurers will not cover this service.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## margie513 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank you, Tessa and dballard.


----------

